# 21 Ducks died in one day!



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

So the other day I went out to check on the ducks and they were fine. 2 hours later 21 of the 28 were all dead. 10 Pekins, 10 Mixed Breed and a Silver Swedish Drake.

Boy are they going to taste good...

Gotcha....


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Need more information...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

LOL... I put 21 FREE ducks into the freezer. They were done laying and winter was coming so it was time.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Uhm you just put them in there to freeze to death?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

No they kinda lost their heads and got processed first.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Good.. you had me worried for a moment


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

cnsper said:


> No they kinda lost their heads and got processed first.


sucks to be them


----------

